# Tallokas



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Any News? Open or Qual?


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Waiting for the callbacks, too.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series
2,3,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,31,35,40,42,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,54,56,57,58,61,62,65,66,67,69,70,72,73

44 total

Amateur Callbacks to 2nd series

2,3,4,6,11,15,18,20,21,22,24,25,27,28,30,31,35,40,41,43,45,46,47,48

24 total


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Real tough qual I understand with a couple of quality judges in darryl and bob. Good luck to all.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I heard the same thing on the Qual. 

Sonia


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Any results from the Qualy?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks going to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11

All back

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know about the Qual is that Barb Younglove won with Rueben.

Congrats to Barb!!!

I will try and find out the rest.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last series
1,2,4,5,7,8,9,10,11

9 total


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

2nd hand info on the Am (since I'm not there): 

1st -Yvonne Hays
2nd Jim Rickoff
3rd?
4th - Charlie Hays
RJ - Cheryl Richardson
JAMs include L. Rentel, D. Opseth

Sorry infor the incomplete info but I'm running N FL...... 

Open to the 4th but I don't have callbacks....


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump ... anyone out there with open news? Or the mystery 3rd in the Am?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st - #2 Reuben O/H Barbara Younglove
2nd-#10 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#9 Blaze O/H Barbara Younglove
4th-#4 Taser O/H John Marr

only 4 dogs did the last series, so there were no Jams awarded

CONGRATS TO ALL!!


----------



## carrickview fizz (Feb 13, 2010)

any dog people around va


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur 3rd place was Pat Martin


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st - #2 Reuben O/H Barbara Younglove
> 2nd-#10 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
> ...


Congrats on the Double Header Barb......... I told ya!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Brandon said, way to go Barb and Reuben!!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Woohoo for Pat Martin


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Yvonne Hayes for her Open AND Amateur win this weekend.
Open placements:
1st AFC Trumarc's Whistling Bird Yvonne Hayes
2nd Raymarc's National Aspiration Steve Yozamp
3rd FC AFC Wham Bam's Just a Little Jim Beck 
4th Patton's Natural Born World Shaker Dave Smith
RJ FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker Judy Powers
Jam High Caliber Kodak Jim Beck
Jam L & L's Marsh Obsession Dennis Voigt
Jam L & L Just a Gigolo Kevin Cheff
Jam FC AFC Machthree's Edge Steve Yozamp
Jam Dr Woody Kevin Cheff
Jam FC AFC Cotes Du Rhone Rick Roberts
Jam AFC Dottie's Cruisen Mach Three Steve Yozamp
Jam Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH Bev Burns


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Well........  Congratulations to you, Bev Burns, and...

Open JAM, ..Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH !! 

Judy


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone have the rest of the Qual placements?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

All results are posted on EE.....


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Granddaddy said:


> All results are posted on EE.....


That was fast!  
I should have looked there first.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Sandy!! ........and, Mike, Too!  

Qualifying 3rd!!!  ......... Long Pond Moxy Stole My Thunder, MH 

Judy and Bob


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to Jim Beck and Amy Hunt on Bitsy's open 3rd.And John Marr and Taser on Derby 4th


----------

